# CHANGED LIFESTYLE WOW lost 9.7kg in 3 weeks



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

hi i started a thread 2 weeks ago with a 3.7kg loss in 6 days,

well ive stuck with it and 2 weeks later i have now lost a total weight of 9.7kg in 3 weeks

as promised photos of my progress

i have not even had 1 cheat meal in the 3 weeks ive been doing this and i feel great.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

great going mate,just dont do what i do and getcocky and let bad habbits creep back in.

Keep it up buddy :thumb:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Well done mate!

20lbs is a good amount! What have you been doing ? cardio ? diet ? Keep at it!


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

lxm said:


> Well done mate!
> 
> 20lbs is a good amount! What have you been doing ? cardio ? diet ? Keep at it!


hi thanks for praise, basically i have the following

training= walking dogs every weekday morning 5.15am 1 hour fast walking, weekends maybe 2 hours per day

monday chest/back

tuesday legs

wednesday rest

thursday shoulders + arms

friday rest

sat MMA training

sunday 20 mins running machine.

diet=

breakfast = scoop whey protein, 2 boiled eggs 1 slice wholemeal toast dry

snack = scoop whey protein 2 bananas

lunch = cod and peas, chicken salad, homemade chicken chow mein ingredients wholemeal noodles chillis peppers, peppers, chicken, onions blasted in wok for few minutes in extra virgin olive oil.

tea = chicken breast, sweet potato, mixed steamed veg.

snack teaspoon peanut butter

post workout protein shake.

this is what i have done for the last three weeks and its working so far so ill stick with it until things start to slow down.

regards

andy


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

well done buddy, stick to it, and as Thunderstruck says dont let the old ways creep back in- it is all too easy. I let them creep back in last year, and regretted it. Back on the weight loss wagon now as well, and feel better for it.

:thumb:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

well done mate, looking good.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

looking good. Want to write a jouranl for the pro-10 blog?


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

good job man keep up the good work


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

HOw many calories is that, does not seem like alot per day ?


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Looking great pal! Keep up the good work, somethings working


----------



## Katazui (Jun 28, 2012)

You bumped a 4month old post pal ^... But I'd say about 1000


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Katazui said:


> You bumped a 4month old post pal ^... But I'd say about 1000


Lol 1000 it's def more than that.........


----------



## tomigun (Jun 24, 2012)

you look really well mate, great progress and gives inspiration! keep up the good work!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Any more progress on this mate??


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

andyjones80 said:


> hi thanks for praise, basically i have the following
> 
> training= walking dogs every weekday morning 5.15am 1 hour fast walking, weekends maybe 2 hours per day
> 
> ...


ditch the peanut butter


----------



## da_biggk (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey, bumping a old thread, but how we doing now?, you'll have to upload more pictures as you progress, keep up the hard work!


----------

